# Some updated shots



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would toss out some updats of a few things-Feel free to ask any ?'s one might have-


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

that oscar is amazing. i am not a big fan of oscars but i'd own one of that quality! is that your 500 gallon?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

philbert said:


> that oscar is amazing. i am not a big fan of oscars but i'd own one of that quality! is that your 500 gallon?


Thanks-
He's not too bad for picking him out of the assorted O tank-Feed it on discus pellets...

Yeah thats a shot of my 500....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How much does that big tank cost to run per day with all the electrical, do you have an estimate?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

good looking pic's sally...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> good looking pic's sally...


Thanks Sugar Toes


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> good looking pic's sally...


Thanks Sugar Toes
[/quote]
awesome tank, and love the reply, and agree I hate to see my bills with my 8 tanks running, lol but I am going to pile on here, that is a gorgeous oscar, holy crap! great pics by photographer too man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> good looking pic's sally...


Thanks Sugar Toes
[/quote]
awesome tank, and love the reply, and agree I hate to see my bills with my 8 tanks running, lol but I am going to pile on here, that is a gorgeous oscar, holy crap! great pics by photographer too man!
[/quote]

Thanks-
It would just get depressing if one thought about it-And thats not what this hobby is about----If money is an issue-it's not the right hobby for someone to be in-IMO....

The oscar is certainly comming around nicely....The diet is doing some good....Been on the same diet since I got it....Hopefully the coloration continue's....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Yeah, I had company over this weekend, and they were like you should work with fish, ie lfs or biology etc, I am like I used to love cars, and now I am a mechanic so I hate cars, I want to love fish still. Plus I do not wanna get lazy and ignore filters and let tank quality go down, which will happen if I do maintenance for side work or a lfs . Very nice oscar, I have a small place for 3 fish always the good old pygo natt, arowana, and oscar those 3 fish are my blood, their personalities, wow factor etc. I respect so much tho, (exception of rbp) I dont get oscars or aro's since I am not prepared to get the 500 like you!! Lol I am still in apt! lol thanx enjoy man hope u win motm


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Yeah, I had company over this weekend, and they were like you should work with fish, ie lfs or biology etc,* I am like I used to love cars, and now I am a mechanic so I hate cars, I want to love fish still. Plus I do not wanna get lazy and ignore filters and let tank quality go down, which will happen if I do maintenance for side work or a lfs . * Very nice oscar, I have a small place for 3 fish always the good old pygo natt, arowana, and oscar those 3 fish are my blood, their personalities, wow factor etc. I respect so much tho, (exception of rbp) I dont get oscars or aro's since I am not prepared to get the 500 like you!! Lol I am still in apt! lol thanx enjoy man hope u win motm


Very true-let me tell ya.....

With my damn near 50 tanks at one point-It got to feel like that (even with paying a company to clean a 1/3 of them)....I had to break some down and am now down to a total of three tanks and I only maintain one of them







now.....Now I can sit back and enjoy them more,even more than I used to-I find myself spending somewhere in the ball park of around 5 to 6 hours with my tanks everyday......And I love it.....

My fish amaze me as well man-Most are nothing more than stock from a LFS-I haven't ordered much-And there quality is top notch is usually...
I lucked into the 500 man-And basically got raped-But had to have it for my Pacu....It was getting ready to get killed-I certainly wasn't prepared for the 500 either-It was alot of work and costed me a fortune to get to the point it is at-And it lacks still yet in a big way......But dont have acouple grand to dump into it right now....

Thanks for the kind words....


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yeah, I had company over this weekend, and they were like you should work with fish, ie lfs or biology etc,* I am like I used to love cars, and now I am a mechanic so I hate cars, I want to love fish still. Plus I do not wanna get lazy and ignore filters and let tank quality go down, which will happen if I do maintenance for side work or a lfs . * Very nice oscar, I have a small place for 3 fish always the good old pygo natt, arowana, and oscar those 3 fish are my blood, their personalities, wow factor etc. I respect so much tho, (exception of rbp) I dont get oscars or aro's since I am not prepared to get the 500 like you!! Lol I am still in apt! lol thanx enjoy man hope u win motm


Very true-let me tell ya.....

With my damn near 50 tanks at one point-It got to feel like that (even with paying a company to clean a 1/3 of them)....I had to break some down and am now down to a total of three tanks and I only maintain one of them







now.....Now I can sit back and enjoy them more,even more than I used to-I find myself spending somewhere in the ball park of around 5 to 6 hours with my tanks everyday......And I love it.....

My fish amaze me as well man-Most are nothing more than stock from a LFS-I haven't ordered much-And there quality is top notch is usually...
I lucked into the 500 man-And basically got raped-But had to have it for my Pacu....It was getting ready to get killed-I certainly wasn't prepared for the 500 either-It was alot of work and costed me a fortune to get to the point it is at-And it lacks still yet in a big way......But dont have acouple grand to dump into it right now....

Thanks for the kind words....
[/quote]

never need to thank, you have helped me in the past with advice, and always been polite, I can tell you are a fanatic as I am. It is nice to make friends with people who share the passion, although I never hit 50 tanks, I did hit 17 tanks in my one bedroom apartment, lol I breed dempseys, betta's tried piranhas, and all the other lil guys along the way. I still have my now 8 year old Demspey who is the queen of the apartment, her life partner is a fairly new 5 year old, but she will only eat from me, and only come out for me, when they breed she lets me near her young, lol I bonded with her, hence why I love oscars, usually oscars are the fish that get personal. 
ttyl have a ginight man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought big ugly pacu died









he came back to lifE?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I thought big ugly pacu died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a chance on that one happening man....
He will be the last fish I own probably


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

JP with ya bro..great shots

I really miss the flowerhorn


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the fish in the second picture? It mouth looks messed up. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its a jaguar


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys...


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

dont really like oscars but that has to be the best looking red ive ever seen


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sapir said:


> dont really like oscars but that has to be the best looking red ive ever seen


Thanks-
It helps to feed quality foods-
This oscar is nothing more than an O picked out of an assorted O tank------

ICEE-I miss my damn FH also man-----Things just are not the same without him around....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

those discuss pellets are really workn out for that oscar huh?

i wanna see a yawn shot of that huge pacu of urs.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> those discuss pellets are really workn out for that oscar huh?
> 
> i wanna see a yawn shot of that huge pacu of urs.


Yeah-Discus pellets man-Good stuff...

He's the one fish I have never even seen yawn...Dont think it's gonna happen anytime soon-unfotunately...


----------

